
The 2017 Tech Leavers Study - NetOpWibby
http://www.kaporcenter.org/tech-leavers
======
NetOpWibby
> The Tech Leavers Study is a first-of-its-kind national study examining why
> people voluntarily left their jobs in tech. The Kapor Center for Social
> Impact and Harris Poll surveyed a representative sample of more than 2,000
> U.S. adults who have left a job in a technology-related industry or function
> within the last three years.

Fascinating stuff. I’ve either quit or gotten fired “for not performing to the
_company name_ standard”. It's a shame that people get forced out of this
wonderful industry by assholes.

